# Now..., About those bots



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

First off, I am not in the market for a bot. Please don't send me messages about selling (giving) me a bot. I have been wondering about this and I am simply curious.

My puzzlement is this.

Why would Amazon care a fig if drivers are using bots to catch blocks? So what if the same usual suspects show up day after day for one, two or three blocks? Clearly they would be the more experienced drivers and would probably do a better job than newbies. If they were consistent screw ups, then Amazon could kick them to the curb. NEXT.

I can only imagine that Amazon doesn't want people messing around in their app. Perhaps there is a possibility of bad code getting beck into their user base. I am not familiar with Android or iPhone programming so I don't know if this is even an issue.

Perhaps Amazon is needing a new crop of newbies to keep the driver pool staffed. If the new people never catch a block then they soon go away. I am sure the burn rate for drivers is high. Even with a bot, this is not an easy gig.

I don't know if So California is infested with bots or not. I seem to catch a few blocks a week doing it the normal (demented) way of swipe.. swipe.. swipe. But I notice there are areas where folks seem to think it is all bots. Again, why would Amazon care or care enough to take measures to defeat bots - which some seem to think they do?

Thoughts anyone.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

It's actually quite easy to prevent ~90% of the bots. Amazon just doesn't want to do it. Many game, before letting the user start, will check for root status. If the user's phone is root, the game won't launch. And checking for root status requires about ...~20 lines of code. Those code will look for SU (Superuser) an app which all root devices need so they can authorize which app can or cannot have root privilege.
Why only 90%? The experienced programmer will even go to greater length and will install Xposed Framework or similar apps to hide their root status. Amateurs would not know about it/how to use it in the first place.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder how many people are swiping at the same time. I can see a block for a quarter of a second at best. Catching them is another story.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

TonySanDiego said:


> First off, I am not in the market for a bot. Please don't send me messages about selling (giving) me a bot. I have been wondering about this and I am simply curious.
> 
> My puzzlement is this.
> 
> ...


No, Amazon does not care about the Bots. That just affects the drivers. Yes, they care about the rooted phones as that could possibly affect them.
How it affects the drivers varies with each location. Look at it like this: 
A group of reporters surrounding a players locker (no bots), most get their question answered.
A press conference where a gang shouts all at once (a lot of bots), most don't get their question answered.
18,000 fans screaming song requests to Bruce Springsteen (a shit-ton of bots)....well, right now that is Miami, Tampa, and quite a few other areas. Everywhere else is just at an earlier stage of the process.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Root not needed. Phone not needed to obtain blocks.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They don't want the same people showing up 40hrs a week because then they are relying on that driver. They would rather have 10 4hr/week drivers. It's pretty obvious why.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bygosh said:


> They don't want the same people showing up 40hrs a week because then they are relying on that driver. They would rather have 10 4hr/week drivers. It's pretty obvious why.


They also prefer many drivers because they can dead head them at the end of their block. That way they can load up the driver to barely finish the last stop in time which is furthest away. Then he has to spend his own time unpaid getting back to the warehouse or even near the area again. Meanwhile the fresh new drivers can be lining up 15 minutes early (also unpaid) for the next block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't know about any of you but most of the routes I've seen makes a loop back towards the warehouse.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I don't know about any of you but most of the routes I've seen makes a loop back towards the warehouse.


Not in Chicago. I live in NW part of the city. I got reserved 4 hr block from 8pm-12am last Thursday. First batch of stops were in Evanston (North Side), second one in Beverly, Chicago. So I had to make almost 30 dead miles to get home. How this is fair? They could send me south first to make it easy.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> How this is fair? They could send me south first to make it easy.


Why are you following the itinerary stop for stop? I look at the map to see all the dots and plan my route accordingly.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Why are you following the itinerary stop for stop? I look at the map to see all the dots and plan my route accordingly.


I had to complete the first block, return to the WH for another one. 2 separate runs.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I don't know about any of you but most of the routes I've seen makes a loop back towards the warehouse.


It used to be that way in Miami, but not anymore.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

The latest update detects root and if you tap the top and bottom continuously, the blocks will no longer show. This makes the bots useless.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

soonsoon said:


> The latest update detects root and if you tap the top and bottom continuously, the blocks will no longer show. This makes the bots useless.


Latest update fails to detect root on most phones. I am rooted still and don't even have to try concealing it. 
Tapping the top and bottom continuously does not stop blocks from showing. I run a simple bot all day that just does a bottom and top tap and I usually get 7 or 8 hours a day.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Latest update fails to detect root on most phones. I am rooted still and don't even have to try concealing it.
> Tapping the top and bottom continuously does not stop blocks from showing. I run a simple bot all day that just does a bottom and top tap and I usually get 7 or 8 hours a day.


What version are you on? If you're tapping then it must still be a old version. The latest version makes you swipe.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I am using an older version that is tap to refresh. The bots can also easily do swipes tho for those on the newer versions. Also you don't even need a phone. You can use an Android emulator and run the program from a computer to grab blocks.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Basmati said:


> I am using an older version that is tap to refresh. The bots can also easily do swipes tho for those on the newer versions. Also you don't even need a phone. You can use an Android emulator and run the program from a computer to grab blocks.


I would stay with whatever version you're on and don't update since it's working for you.

I'm on 5208 which is a tap version but it won't show blocks when tapping top and bottom.

Eventually everyone will have to update sooner or later. My best recommendation is to build rapport with the managers. Once they know you're dependable, getting blocks is a cinch. They'll literally hand it to you.

I work 40 hrs a week 8 hours a day all connected.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

5208 is actually the version I am using also. Have no trouble seeing blocks.
When did you stop seeing them?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Basmati said:


> 5208 is actually the version I am using also.


How did you get the old version? I tried reloading the app but it brings me to the new version.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never upgraded since that version for the phone I use primarily for blocks acquisition. Just block with airplane mode. I do run the latest version on my computer and other phone tho.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Basmati said:


> 5208 is actually the version I am using also. Have no trouble seeing blocks.
> When did you stop seeing them?


About a week ago. I tried to grab the next day block that we get consistently here in Los Angeles and it wouldn't show.

So when it was time for the next release, on one phone I had the bot running and the other phone hand refresh and sure enough the bot phone didn't show again but the hand release was ok.

Bottom line is, Amazon's cracking down on bots. They are definitely working to stop the usage.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> First batch of stops were in Evanston (North Side), second one in Beverly, Chicago. So I had to make almost 30 dead miles to get home.


If you're also a Lyft driver just pop the option that lets you set your destination & pick up pax already headed your way. Do it before your morning shift and again when you finish flex. It generally won't be surging but even base pay helps you with cost of gas when you're already headed that way.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The lyft filter is horrible where I live. You are fortunate if yours works


----------



## Rick Deckard (Aug 20, 2016)

V-K tests are coming. All bots will be retired.


----------



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

Rick Deckard said:


> V-K tests are coming. All bots will be retired.


What the heck is a V K test? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow...blocks galore this morning. Thanks Amazon


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Rick Deckard said:


> V-K tests are coming. All bots will be retired.





TonySanDiego said:


> What the heck is a V K test? Never heard of such a thing.


Voight-Kampff machine.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

Going strong since April of last year. I see you guys finally caught up...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

People actually get rides on Lyfts destination filter? I turned it on ~15 days straight, not one ride.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

TonySanDiego said:


> What the heck is a V K test? Never heard of such a thing.


The bots will begin questioning why they slave away to acquire our blocks without proper compensation. In addition to tipping out Amazon for the privilege to work for them, the self-aware bots will require their fare share as well. As our bots grab blocks for us, we are just big bots delivery packages for Amazon.


----------

